# SPOUSE IELTS Points for Canada Express Entry



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Team

While submitting my application for Express Entry, i found that my wife's IELTS (Englisth - General) test details has not been asked, due to the same reason.. i didn't get the 12 points for spouse IELTS english level 7. I even rechecked it and found the below mention points.

1. "Can (Wife's Name) communicate in English and/or French?" 
Answer: YES, ENGLISH
2. "Has (Wife's Name) taken an approved language test to assess their French skills?"
Answer : NO in French skills.

Now the points here is, while selecting "NO" for French skills then screen will not ask for English IELTS test details but if i select "Yes" then screen will ask for the details..

Yes/No criteria is based on point no 2 (above) but that is for French skills instead of English skills.

Please guide..

Regards


----------

